# So who are we voting for...? (for the WM Board of Directors, not the President....)



## Hobokie (Oct 3, 2020)

Thoughts? I keep getting emails etc. Where can I educate myself on these folk up for election and do any TUG friends have any specific experience or comments on any candidates?  Yes, this is an opinion post so I am specifically asking for your opinions


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 4, 2020)

Assign your proxy to WMOwners.  It is the ONLY way to have any kind of a chance to get a non-developer flunky on the Board.  We need to work as a group vs as individuals.  Splitting the votes between multiple candidates just dilutes our votes and makes it useless.  Wyndham will vote their block +proxies for the candidates they have selected.  We need to do the same.   Voting for individuals is a wasted vote; it may not be the way it should be, but it is the way it is.   
Go to WM proxy for details on how to assign your proxy.


----------



## Hobokie (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks, Sue! Had not heard of this "assign proxy" idea, but seems sound!


----------



## Hobokie (Oct 4, 2020)

DONE! Easy, thanks for including the link!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2020)

sue1947 said:


> Assign your proxy to WMOwners.  It is the ONLY way to have any kind of a chance to get a non-developer flunky on the Board.  We need to work as a group vs as individuals.  Splitting the votes between multiple candidates just dilutes our votes and makes it useless.  Wyndham will vote their block +proxies for the candidates they have selected.  We need to do the same.   Voting for individuals is a wasted vote; it may not be the way it should be, but it is the way it is.
> Go to WM proxy for details on how to assign your proxy.


By assigning your proxy to WM Owners maybe this will give WM Owners the majority in the voting process. Good Luck.


----------



## Hobokie (Oct 4, 2020)

Has anyone posted this on facebook? (I don't have faceook). I ask because I find myself pretty connected to the timeshare community (here on TUG, I don't goon WM Owners) so I wonder how many souls out there don't know this proxy stuff.....


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Has anyone posted this on facebook? (I don't have faceook). I ask because I find myself pretty connected to the timeshare community (here on TUG, I don't goon WM Owners) so I wonder how many souls out there don't know this proxy stuff.....



It seems to come up every election cycle. But in between, it isn’t discussed much.

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 4, 2020)

@Hobokie
Thank you for assigning your proxy to WM Owners , Inc.
The average owner has no idea, and most give their proxy to the Board of Directors, (which votes in Wyndham's best interests).
The proxy info is posted on a "WorldMark the Club" Facebook group.








						WorldMark The Club (aka: WorldMark by Wyndham), OWNERS Group (EXCLUSIVE) | Facebook
					

Join the LARGEST group of WorldMark Owners on Facebook! Band together... Share pictures, stories, suggestions on best resorts.  Official WorldMark, The Club web site: http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/...




					www.facebook.com
				




WMOwners has been collecting proxies for years.
However, many Owners still think that they must direct the vote to 2 or 3 candidates. If they do that, then the proxy holder must cast their vote "as directed", instead of in the large block toward one candidate. Therefore, the voting power is diluted.

WMOwners has announced that they are voting for Myle Hammond. Myle has run several times before, and is very knowledgeable of WorldMark's system and issues.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2020)

Just assigned my proxy to WM Owners, Inc.  Glad to have a group of owners voting for our interests and not Wyndham's interests.


----------



## lisa3635 (Oct 25, 2020)

I assigned mine to wmowners inc too. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

